# Cub scouts and barred owls



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

This was a family weekend but even so, I got to do a little fishing. Caught enough for dinner and met up with Plugger on the river. He was just starting as we were finishing up. Mike is a good fisherman and was already aware of the brown drake hatches that were just getting going.

On Tuesday I had promised to take my grandson Jake and his cub scout troop down to a local park in Lansing and see if I could call in some owls. Everyone showed up on time and we headed down a path toward the river.

Along the way I was calling in crows, but they must have been far away because none answered. When we got to the river I tried calling some ducks and geese, but I figured they must be caring for their young.

Since it was only 7 PM, I was a little doubtful about calling in any owls, since a month before we tried and didnt get any to answer. I only played the barred owl call about 3 times when I heard one reply. Jakes mother heard it first and got all the kids to be quiet. Then I saw him land on a limb not to far away and snapped this picture.










I played the call a couple more times and I had one of the pair dive bomb us. Jake was holding the speaker and the owl came within 3 feet of his head. Then I called the crows again and before long it sounded like a bird sanctuary. There were at least 30 different song birds flying around the owl and giving out various alarms, but the owls barely noticed. They were intent on finding the intruder. The male landed in trees just above our heads, but it was hard getting them to hold still long enough to take a picture.

Patience paid off and I got this shot. Not one kids or parents for that matter ever saw an owl except Jake of course and they were all excited. Now all I have to do if figure out if there is such a thing as an owl badge lol.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Awesome photos splitshot.I learned to call for a variety of owls by mouth when I was young from a gentleman named Ray Clay(somewhat of a local celebrity).Barred owls are my favorite because they will normaly call back almost any time of the day and will usually come within eye shot.Was out Sunday night for the first time this year in the shiawassee flats and though my calling was a bit rusty i did manage to get to owls answering back.They flew within viewing distance and proceeded to give each other a verbal lashing.Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Ray,

Most people don't know what a gem Shiawassee Flats area is. It has as much wildlife as anyplace in Michigan. A few years ago, we walked in off Evon Rd. I think west of Hwy 13. It was evening and in two hours, we called in 17 different owls, saw loads of ducks and geese 20 deer with one buck in the 140 class, a coyote and several racoons.

I make it a point to stop there every time I'm in the area as it is a very cool place. I hear the fishing is pretty good there too.


----------



## joshinOKC (Dec 31, 2010)

Ray Duve said:


> Awesome photos splitshot.I learned to call for a variety of owls by mouth when I was young from a gentleman named Ray Clay(somewhat of a local celebrity).Barred owls are my favorite because they will normaly call back almost any time of the day and will usually come within eye shot.Was out Sunday night for the first time this year in the shiawassee flats and though my calling was a bit rusty i did manage to get to owls answering back.They flew within viewing distance and proceeded to give each other a verbal lashing.Pretty cool stuff.



Ray,

I was just thinking about Mr. Ray Clay...my dad and I spent some time with him when we were in Michigan. He and my dad would call in owls and Ray would tell me some really good ghost stories.


----------

